# Tumor Identification



## MayEye (Aug 22, 2016)

Last Friday I noticed one of my 4 month old girls, Lecter, looked a little swollen on one side of her neck.
Saturday evening she had a lump there about the size of a marble. I felt it, and it seemed firm. I couldn't move it at all under the skin. I made up my mind that I would only expect her to live a couple weeks longer in case it was a tumor. She's from bad genes. I know she and her sisters are predisposed for obesity, diabetes, and tumors.

I'm a college student and I want to avoid medical costs for things I wouldn't be able to treat anyways, so I decided to wait a week to see what would happen. If it turned out to be an abscess and it could be helped by antibiotics or draining, I would maybe go in to the vet and see what they could do or get some antibiotics and dose her myself.

It's almost a week and her lump is now substantial. It looks like like a simple spherical shape on her neck from one angle, but it really extends down onto her chest and throat. It maybe seems softer now, but I'm still not sure what it is. She really hates me touching it. There's no visible scab or wound in the area.

It's grown so quickly I feel like it must be either very malignant cancer or a weird abscess. Any thoughts on what it is?
If you think it's an abscess and there's a certain treatment you would recommend, that would be helpful. If tumor, I'll let it progress on its own.

Please give your take  I'm hoping it's an abscess. I don't think a tumor there could be removed successfully.


----------

